# Tips for Orchestral Percussion Programming in Cubase?



## cadenzajon (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm just getting into adding orchestral percussion lines that have more looped patterns than the simple (occasional tymp roll & hit) that I've done so far. While tutorials abound for scoring traditional drum kits using Cubase (i'm in version 8), I'm not seeing much that seems to translate readily to a VST library like Spitfire Perc toms, drums, etc. Should I be looking for the DAW to help me with this at all, or am I in for mind-numbing copy/paste? I have a growing feeling of dread that developing and tweaking all these lines by hand will be extremely unpleasant...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 5, 2016)

cadenzajon said:


> Should I be looking for the DAW to help me with this at all, or am I in for mind-numbing copy/paste?



Neither!

Come up with cool percussion parts and work them out in great detail. It's not unpleasant and nothing to be dreaded. It's fun! Don't underestimate percussion or treat it as just some stuff you yank on top of the "actual" music.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 5, 2016)

I always do it by hand to make it more realistic. Different velocities and unquantized. It's not unpleasant at all.

Usually I start with a few basic rhythms, and do them by hand. Then for the rest of the piece, I copy/paste the rhythms, but change them little a here and there, e.g. fills, change in velocities, different instruments. The more you do it by hand, the easier it becomes.

With just ready-made loops, you lose a lot, what percussion can do.


----------



## Maestro1972 (Apr 5, 2016)

You may want to spend $30.00 and check this out...Underpriced in my opinion.

http://mikeverta.com/wordpress/masterclasses/online-masterclass-rhythm-and-percussion/


----------



## Smikes77 (Apr 5, 2016)

Maestro1972 said:


> You may want to spend $30.00 and check this out...Underpriced in my opinion.
> 
> http://mikeverta.com/wordpress/masterclasses/online-masterclass-rhythm-and-percussion/



I wanted to check this out a while back. What does he cover?


----------



## cadenzajon (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks! I appreciate the feedback. We'll see how it goes...

I noticed some pattern options in the Heavyocity MS Ensemble Drums walkthrough, where keyswitches overlay various loops on top of a base groove. It sounds like this kind of "paint-by-numbers" approach would not necessarily be recommended, based on the comments so far. Does anybody actually use this in their workflow, or do you consider it more of a gimmick? I was curious to try something like that to experiment quickly with various ideas and see what works (or doesn't), but most of my composing is sufficiently orchestral that I can't imagine losing control over individual notes completely.

Any other ideas for resources that would walk through orchestral drum techniques? I will have a look at the mikeverta.com content.

Thanks again.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 5, 2016)

You mentioned 'Spitfire Perc toms, drums, etc.' Do you own HZ01, and/or 03?


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 5, 2016)

Also, didn't Alex Pfefer (sp?) do a pretty neat tut on perc some time back?


----------



## cadenzajon (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't have the HZ perc, no, and I had the chance to tinker with Spitfire Perc a bit, but I only own EWQL Hollywood Perc from my HO bundle. That's what I was intending to use, although I haven't seen much discussion about it online. (Anything to be wary of?)

If you have a link to Alex's perc tut I would love to see it!!


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 5, 2016)

No, nothing to be wary of. I had put together a MIDI percussive set for both, which might help you a bit. But it doesn't really translate to other perc libs.

Cheers.


----------



## Quodlibet (Apr 5, 2016)

Alex Pfeffer:


----------



## Maestro1972 (Apr 5, 2016)

Smikes77 said:


> I wanted to check this out a while back. What does he cover?



To be honest I started it and realized that I was going to want notes to refer back to because SO much information is given...I haven't finished it. I purchased his 3 for 2 deal so I decided to move on to a different course. Now that I am finished with that one I will be going back to percussion and rhythm this weekend.

He covers how he effectively uses rhythm in his pieces. NOT just percussion however he does go through all the percussion instruments he uses and the hows and whys of using a particular instrument over another. 

I have about 8 of his courses and have not regretted purchasing a single one. @mverta knows his shit and is willing to share it all. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Lindon (Apr 7, 2016)

Perhaps this would be better placed here:
http://vi-control.net/community/forums/composition-orchestration-technique.13/


----------

